# Gaming KB



## Solaris17 (Aug 9, 2010)

no Logitechs. ~70 backlit i dont like red LEDs help me out

go go go

also that ergonomic wave stuff is a no go


----------



## Kantastic (Aug 9, 2010)

You've ruled out most of the "gaming" keyboards out there by saying crossing out all Logitech products and keyboards with red LED's. There are the Razer boards, and I recall you wanted one of those Starwars/Tron keyboards or something?

What features are you looking for in a gaming keyboard? The Steel Series 7G/6Gv2 looks really nice, a little on the bland side for me but if you don't mind having no backlighting then look them up.


----------



## v12dock (Aug 9, 2010)

Indestructible 
Microsoft RT2300 Black 103 Normal Keys 10 Function...


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 9, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> You've ruled out most of the "gaming" keyboards out there by saying crossing out all Logitech products and keyboards with red LED's. There are the Razer boards, and I recall you wanted one of those Starwars/Tron keyboards or something?
> 
> What features are you looking for in a gaming keyboard? The Steel Series 7G/6Gv2 looks really nice, a little on the bland side for me but if you don't mind having no backlighting then look them up.



i do but their not out. and i need backlights. my knee is broken and my room light is on a pull string i cant reach it and i cant see my keys otherwise.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 9, 2010)

what about that saitek keyboard?


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> what about that saitek keyboard?



iv had that and a lycosa im looking for diffirent things but ill settle if need be


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 9, 2010)

you dont want a razer kb there junk like everything else thats razer


----------



## Apokalipse (Aug 9, 2010)

This is the keyboard I want:
http://www.deckkeyboards.com/product_info.php?products_id=96
It's mechanical (not membrane)


----------



## ERazer (Aug 9, 2010)

Got this and never look back, multi back lit btw

http://www.steelseries.com/us/products/keyboards/merc_stealth/information


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 9, 2010)

Damn, i was going to say the Saitek Cyborg, i have it and i love it. But it has Red LED's(you can turn it off though)


----------



## Batou1986 (Aug 9, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> you dont want a razer kb there junk like everything else thats razer



What problems have you had with there stuff ive had a deathadder and a lycossa now for a few years and haven't ran into any issues.
Tho i don't use any of the macro functions or anything i just set the dpi, polling rate and adjust the sensitivity.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd go with Mechanical Keyboard like Steelseries 7G and 6Gv2
Possible Razer Lycosa Mirror and Logitech G510 

Around 70 bucks  No Logitech   again


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 9, 2010)

i hate logtechs. their fugly and the layout sucks. dont thread crap post something useful or go away. thank you.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok sorry for that. I can delete that if you desire


----------



## douglatins (Aug 9, 2010)

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...ct_info&cPath=53_85_234_264&products_id=27306

I will someday get this


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 9, 2010)

that looks sweet but i need full backlit.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 9, 2010)

those DAS kb's are freakin awzumness


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 9, 2010)

I have the Cyborg, but here is another Saitek worth considering... Saitek Eclipse II Illuminated Keyboard I have an older model of this one that I have worn the key lettering off of, but have been unable to break it after all these years lol.


----------



## JATownes (Aug 9, 2010)

I know that you said no red backlighting, but I have to recommend the MS Sidewinder X6.  I have it and love it.  The backlighting is variable, and can be shut off also.  Also, the macro key profiles are great.  

So even though you said no red, I have to throw this one out there.  Good luck on the keyboard hunt, and soooo very sorry to hear about your knee.  That is painful.  Get better soon.


----------



## Baam (Aug 9, 2010)

What about the Alienware TactX? I was thinking about picking one up myself.

http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...042,745510781,1281323999,,19365985,5337768124


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 9, 2010)

JATownes said:


> I know that you said no red backlighting, but I have to recommend the MS Sidewinder X6.  I have it and love it.  The backlighting is variable, and can be shut off also.  Also, the macro key profiles are great.
> 
> So even though you said no red, I have to throw this one out there.  Good luck on the keyboard hunt, and soooo very sorry to hear about your knee.  That is painful.  Get better soon.





Baam said:


> What about the Alienware TactX? I was thinking about picking one up myself.
> 
> http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...042,745510781,1281323999,,19365985,5337768124



thanks guys both of those look sweet. id jump right on that alien one. but iv got 77 in my PP and thats the maximum i can spend including shipping. thnx for the help


----------



## Kantastic (Aug 9, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> thanks guys both of those look sweet. id jump right on that alien one. but iv got 77 in my PP and thats the maximum i can spend including shipping. thnx for the help



The Alienware TactX is a rebranded Logitech G series keyboard minus the LCD, same for the TactX mouse (G9/G9X). Their headset however is a rebranded Steel Series 5H V2.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 9, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> The Alienware TactX is a rebranded Logitech G series keyboard minus the LCD, same for the TactX mouse (G9/G9X). Their headset however is a rebranded Steel Series 5H V2.



cool best thing alien did was remove that super gay LCD

im set with mice and a headset iv got great ones


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 9, 2010)

there is a Deck 82 Toxic on eBay starting bid $31 with 4 Days left. I wouldn't go higher than $50.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 9, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> no Logitechs. ~70 backlit i dont like red LEDs help me out
> 
> go go go
> 
> also that ergonomic wave stuff is a no go



i've got a saitek eclipse II, standard layout, 3 color options for LED (default is blue), media keys.

quite durable, had mine for nearly 5 years now.


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 9, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> no Logitechs. ~70 backlit i dont like red LEDs help me out
> 
> go go go
> 
> also that ergonomic wave stuff is a no go



Logitech G110 Black USB Wired LED Backlighting Gam...

Fits everything you want except logitech.

Sorry but get over it, logitech is awesome stuff. I don't know of another keyboard that has this in it thats less than $70

You can even change the colors.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 9, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> Logitech G110 Black USB Wired LED Backlighting Gam...
> 
> Fits everything you want except logitech.
> 
> ...




problem? im not asking to hear what you think about what i like. I was asking for KB's in the fields i specified.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't like the Saitek Eclipse series. none of the Eclipse models can output more than 5 characters. I have been on another forum for over a year and at least 4 people have broken the stabilizer bar in the spacebar I think it's the plastic placeholders underneath. cheap plastics, printing and led. they do use square sliders so I guess there is something positive to say.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 9, 2010)

BumbleBee said:


> I don't like the Saitek Eclipse series. none of the Eclipse models can output more than 5 characters. I have been on another forum for over a year and at least 4 people have broken the stabilizer bar in the spacebar I think it's the plastic placeholders underneath. cheap plastics, printing and led. they do use square sliders so I guess there is something positive to say.



hmm never knew that my eclipse died of water before i had a chance to really put time into beating it. i only owned it for about 9 months or so. thanks for the heads up


----------



## Mussels (Aug 9, 2010)

BumbleBee said:


> I don't like the Saitek Eclipse series. none of the Eclipse models can output more than 5 characters. I have been on another forum for over a year and at least 4 people have broken the stabilizer bar in the spacebar I think it's the plastic placeholders underneath. cheap plastics, printing and led. they do use square sliders so I guess there is something positive to say.



my stabiliser broke, 30 seconds with superglue and its lasted another year since then. its just a small plastic clip, i reinforced it with a bit of tissue paper (and superglue on top of that) and its been perfectly fine since.

you always bring that up, but holy shit... why do you need to press more than 5 keys at a time?


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 9, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> problem? im not asking to hear what you think about what i like. I was asking for KB's in the fields i specified.



Wow sorry. Next time, try pulling your head out of your ass


----------



## Mussels (Aug 9, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> Wow sorry. Next time, try pulling your head out of your ass



play nice.


he said no logitech, and he has reasons for that. no need for anyone to force them down his throat.


shit, if i started a new keyboard thread i'd be ruling out logitech as well - i hate the non standard layouts of all their new keyboards.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 9, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> Wow sorry. Next time, try pulling your head out of your ass



sure thing cool story bro. remember you wont get flamed if you read the OP have a nice day.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 9, 2010)

Mussels said:


> my stabiliser broke, 30 seconds with superglue and its lasted another year since then. its just a small plastic clip, i reinforced it with a bit of tissue paper (and superglue on top of that) and its been perfectly fine since.
> 
> you always bring that up, but holy shit... why do you need to press more than 5 keys at a time?



were talking about the plastic stands that clip onto that rod right?


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 9, 2010)

the Deck 82 Toxic I posted is better built than any keyboard suggested in this thread including other mechanical keyboards like the Das Model S and steelseries 7g, 6gv2. 

TG3 is a parent company of Deck they manufacture rubber dome, scissor switch, mechanical key switch keyboards for retail, hospital, ambulance, police cars, etc. 

it uses Cherry MX Black Linear switches like the steelseries 6gv2 and 7g. the compact layout is designed for FPS. the casing is made out of fiber glass. on the bottom there is a sheet of aluminum with rubber feet. 1 industrial grade LED per switch rated for 22 years. the keycaps are made out of a plastic called PBT it's very strong and has high thermal properties. the characters on the keycaps are double shot meaning the letter A is actually a second plastic fused into the keycap this is the best printing style because it will never wear or fade. 7 levels of brightness with a buffer to remember the last setting.

the only problem is the controller 



Solaris17 said:


> were talking about the plastic stands that clip onto that rod right?



yes. unless the metal stabilizer bar is too thin and breaks.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 9, 2010)

Been bangin on my Eclipse for almost three years now with no ill effects from spills, food, ect....just can't read the wasd keys any longer hehe.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 9, 2010)

My votes for the Saitek Cyborg, multiple color leds, multiple zones oyu can change the colors in, good amount of hot keys, looks great.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 9, 2010)

I like my Cyborg as well, but it is still slightly out of his set budget. (And it is freakin huge isnt it)


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 9, 2010)

the printing they use on the Saitek Eclipse series is paint. Logitech used to have this problem on the early G series keyboards but they switched to a permanent formula. I prefer sublimated or double shot.







Deck keyboards are the only ones in the world that use 1 LED per Key (or Switch) and industrial grade. you cannot buy these LED in a store only from a parts supplier like DigiKey, Mouser, etc.










rubber dome keyboards marketed towards gamers use Surface Mount LED they are not the highest quality but have a good viewing angle. they place them around the perimeter of the keyboard and use a polycarbonate film or board to absorb the light like drapes in a window at night. it's called indirect lighting and it's really cheap.

if you have already made your mind up good luck least you learned something


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 9, 2010)

Says you can put this one in the dishwasher... SEAL SHIELD SSKSVMC107 Black 107 Normal Keys USB W...


----------



## Mussels (Aug 9, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> were talking about the plastic stands that clip onto that rod right?



yep, them.


my keyboard gets abused heavily, i throw it into the boot of the car and drive 2 hours to lans and such... so a single thing breaking after years of that kind of abuse is actually a testament to its endurance, and not a sign of weakness.


oh and on the saitek, it does use the surface LED's like bumble said: but all keys are still lit up evenly, and there is a bit of glow out the left and right - this is a good thing imo, cause it lets me see the mouse  (there is also a dial to lower the brightness, which is handy)


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 9, 2010)

if you really want to know how cheap it is. take a cotton swab or eye dropper and submerge it in acetone, wipe or drop the acetone on the face plate and a keycap. if it eats right through it the Saitek Eclipse is using Polystyrol or Polystyrene which is one of the cheapest plastics available that Microsoft and Logitech also like to use.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 9, 2010)

BumbleBee said:


> if you really want to know how cheap it is. take a cotton swab or eye dropper and submerge it in acetone, wipe or drop the acetone on the face plate and a keycap. if it eats right through it the Saitek Eclipse is using Polystyrol or Polystyrene which is one of the cheapest plastics available that Microsoft and Logitech also like to use.
> 
> http://i36.tinypic.com/35cog3c.jpg



does it really matter, if it still lasts 5 years with cheap plastic, its well worth its asking price.

I understand that you have a total keyboard fetish, but your requirements go well above what the average person wants.


----------



## fairytale00 (Aug 9, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> You've ruled out most of the "gaming" keyboards out there by saying crossing out all Logitech products and keyboards with red LED's. There are the Razer boards, and I recall you wanted one of those Starwars/Tron keyboards or something?
> 
> What features are you looking for in a gaming keyboard? The Steel Series 7G/6Gv2 looks really nice, a little on the bland side for me but if you don't mind having no backlighting then look them up.



Agreed !


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 9, 2010)

Solaris - I'm sorry for what I said earlier, it was uncalled for and you are right, you did ask for non logitech keyboards. i've had a rough week and I am pretty irritable right now so even though I will probably never meet, you, please forgive me for what I said.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 9, 2010)

Mussels said:


> does it really matter, if it still lasts 5 years with cheap plastic, its well worth its asking price.
> 
> I understand that you have a total keyboard fetish, but your requirements go well above what the average person wants.



rubber dome keyboards replaced mechanical keyboards in the early 1990 because they were too expensive to manufacture and companies wanted a product with the same functionality at a fraction of the cost. mechanical keyboards eventually took a back seat in the OEM and retail sectors. rubber dome keyboards manufactured today are not made to last 5 years they are not even made to last at all. on top of the low quality plastics and electronics rubber domes have some problems.


generally low force
limited tactile and audible feedback
they require 3.5mm-4mm to actuate
only rated for 1-10,000,000 strokes
get slower and less tactile as they age


----------



## Mussels (Aug 9, 2010)

BumbleBee said:


> rubber dome keyboards replaced mechanical keyboards in the early 1990 because they were too expensive to manufacture and companies wanted a product with the same functionality at a fraction of the cost. mechanical keyboards eventually took a back seat in the OEM and retail sectors. rubber dome keyboards manufactured today are not made to last 5 years they are not even made to last at all. on top of the low quality plastics and electronics rubber domes have some problems.
> 
> 
> generally low force
> ...




i've got 5 keyboards here, 4 of which are over 3 years old. one of them is almost 10 years old (from my first PC... its a bit rough to type on, but it still works)

all are dome keyboards, i've pulled em apart at various times to confirm it.

the point is... no one cares. you're on a one man/woman crusade to convince people of something that personal experience contradicts. you make it sound like these keyboards will fail in 6 months time... and they dont. they DO last for years.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 9, 2010)

Mussels said:


> does it really matter, if it still lasts 5 years with cheap plastic, its well worth its asking price.
> 
> I understand that you have a total keyboard fetish, but your requirements go well above what the average person wants.



Lol at destroying a key with acetone just to prove it isnt stone.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 9, 2010)

This is what years of gaming has done to this keyboard. i note again that this keyboard is several years old, and has been treated very poorly - tossed around in the boot of a car, thrown in bags/backpacks with various computer crap, and so on.

even with years of abuse, only some keys have worn out the paint - and it doesnt affect the functionality of the keyboard one bit (in fact, it proves how hardcore a gamer you are )

so yes, the paint will chip and fade over time, BB. but the key is TIME. it takes YEARS, not weeks or months.

by the time the keys are so paintless that i cant see what they are any more, i'll have a new keyboard to replace it... one with fancy cool stuff like a built in soundcard, USB ports and... i dunno, other shit i dont care about either.


----------



## Maban (Aug 9, 2010)

Today's the day to buy as newegg has 15% off all keyboards.
 GUERRILLA ALERT: 5 explosive deals to start your ...


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 9, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i've got 5 keyboards here, 4 of which are over 3 years old. one of them is almost 10 years old (from my first PC... its a bit rough to type on, but it still works)
> 
> all are dome keyboards, i've pulled em apart at various times to confirm it.
> 
> the point is... no one cares. you're on a one man/woman crusade to convince people of something that personal experience contradicts. you make it sound like these keyboards will fail in 6 months time... and they dont. they DO last for years.



if they last years the quality will decline like I mentioned above. there are a lot of people that go through keyboards. rubber dome keyboards made 10 years ago are higher quality than the ones manufactured today. there are some rubber dome keyboards I like because they are decent quality.

Dell QuietKey





Keytronic E03601 ErgoForce




i-Rocks KR-6820E-BK


----------



## Mussels (Aug 9, 2010)

BumbleBee said:


> if they last years the quality will decline like I mentioned above. there are a lot of people that go through keyboards. rubber dome keyboards made 10 years ago are higher quality than the ones manufactured today. there are some rubber dome keyboards I like because they are decent quality.
> 
> Dell QuietKey
> http://i34.tinypic.com/wmmqzb.jpg
> ...



and whats wrong with replacing them when they wear out?

us techies do that anyway, when something new and shiny comes along..


----------



## Steevo (Aug 9, 2010)

I like my saitek eclipse, blue backlit and not glaring so you can use it in a dark room without extra light being thrown around.


----------



## Kantastic (Aug 9, 2010)

BumbleBee said:


> if they last years the quality will decline like I mentioned above. there are a lot of people that go through keyboards. rubber dome keyboards made 10 years ago are higher quality than the ones manufactured today. there are some rubber dome keyboards I like because they are decent quality.
> 
> Dell QuietKey
> http://i34.tinypic.com/wmmqzb.jpg
> ...



The Dell QuietKey is awesome, I had it & loved it. I replaced it with the version with media controls though.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 9, 2010)

Mussels said:


> and whats wrong with replacing them when they wear out?
> 
> us techies do that anyway, when something new and shiny comes along..



if the quality of rubber dome keyboards is declining and the quality of the rubber dome it self declines and you keep replacing them all those keyboards you buy will cost more than a single mechanical keyboard. 

a $99-149 mechanical keyboard is more expensive than a $49-89 rubber dome keyboard but in the long run the mechanical keyboard will be cheaper. who knows how many rubber dome keyboards someone will buy in a 10 or 20 year period.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 9, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> The Dell QuietKey is awesome, I had it & loved it. I replaced it with the version with media controls though.



sorry I posted the wrong one. that one is alright I meant to post this one.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Aug 9, 2010)

I also have a eslipse II for almost 4 years, very durable keyboard.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 9, 2010)

It's not a "Gaming Keyboard" per se, but I love my Logitech Illuminated Keyboard. It's a Logitech, but it's got white backlighting, and it's within your price range.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm sure those are very nice keyboards, but if a $50 unit lasts as long as mine has I will stick with it and use the money for other toys.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 9, 2010)

if you are on a budget the i-Rocks KR-6820E-BK is a good choice it's $24.99 on newegg. it's slimline like the Razer Lycosa. the US Layout is compact. it uses square sliders like the Saitek Eclipse but require more force and have a nice tactile feedback for a rubber dome. the controller is nice if you connect a PS/2 adapter it can output almost 13 characters on some combinations. the keycaps are made out of ABS and the printing style used is laser.

the Logitech Illuminated is a really nice scissor switch keyboard. Logitech had a batch with a bad controller. if you depress W+Shift+Spacebar in any order it's blocked. the problem is the batch was so large it's still in circulation. so be careful


----------

